# Last wax



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

What is the last wax you bought :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Raceglaze 55 

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Infinity Wax Glass canopy.. Thought I'd see what the hype was all about..


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Bilt hamber double speed.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Kamikaze infinity wax


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Obsession Evolution Custom


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nuclear sunrise


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Obsession Phaenna custom


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Some BMD sample jars.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Arrived by courier this morning -

BH Double speed wax.

Along with BH snowfoam £12.95 !!! CarPro Pearl, and some foam applicators.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bouncers flawless


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Bouncers fortify and looking sweet.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Mitchell and king life, although only yesterday... :argie:


Before that was obsession wax evolution custom wax :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Swissvax bos
Before that Fourthwax summer


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

wolfgang fuzion.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADS Obsidian Kotsos wax


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Blackfire midnight sun


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Angelwax Fifth Element


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

M&k parma and cafe


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

bouncer's black series sherbet fizz


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Bounsers Vanilla Ice.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Victoria concours


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Wolfs chemicals wolf moon


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Some really nice waxes added to our collections :thumb:


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Son1c Banana Peel Out


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Another for a customised Obsession Wax Evolution.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Victoria wax Mayhem.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

That I bought, BMD Sirius Dark Edition in the new aluminium piston.

That was bought for me - was M&K Philip wax.


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

BMD morpheus. Going to layer it in conjunction with sirius dark edition for the summer......


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

poorboys natty blue


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

zymol ital


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

obsession wax evolution custom








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bouncer's Salute The Fruit Waxstock 2015 edition :thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Bouncers Fortify for next winter, so impressed with it this year.

Alan


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Bouncers flawless


Very nice


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Swissvax bos and onyx


----------



## ajb39oh (Aug 1, 2011)

Finish Kare Pink Wax


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Auto Finesse Illusion. Itching to try it but my car is in getting repaired.


----------



## Stinus (Oct 9, 2015)

A custom wax creation called _Arethusa_ from _Obsession Wax_.


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

I think this thread just shows you what a vast amount of waxes there are to sample and try and how detailing can work out very heavy on the purse/wallet lol.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Obsession wax phantom. Dont think ill buy another for quite some time. No need to now when this one is sooooo good


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Victoria Concours for me, love it!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Fusso light.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Auto Finesse Passion


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bmd morpheus  looking forward to trying this one


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Auto finesse illusion.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

zymol ital received as a christmas present. I've told the missus it will be the first wax that I use on our new car we'll buy later this year


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bmd morpheus  looking forward to trying this one


If you dont mind me asking - what did you pay?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

ODK Glamour


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

tigerspill said:


> If you dont mind me asking - what did you pay?


£20 in the winter sale with free delivery  now its back up to £30 with free delivery http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples/Morpheus-bmd-luxury-car-wax-carnauba-sample


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

tigerspill said:


> If you dont mind me asking - what did you pay?


If you join the BMD Luxury Car Wax Group you regularly get offers of overpours for a cheaper price.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Some of the over pours available from bmd are pretty good! Some very interesting scents available on them :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Soft99 Kiwami Hybrid Dark and Light


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Admin sticky this thread please


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Satsuma rock just ordered


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Satsuma rock just ordered


Excellent choice


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Satsuma rock just ordered


Hehe oops

My bad


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Hehe oops
> 
> My bad


 Yes and Andys review a while back.Looks like jam sandwiches for a month :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Im bad Capture the rapture wax ordered just now oops.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Im bad Capture the rapture wax ordered just now oops.


I bet there is barely day goes by without you buying something bud :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hufty said:


> I bet there is barely day goes by without you buying something bud :thumb:


Correct, but you will like CTR.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Just got FK 2685 sample size + Serious performance nano seal (if that one counts) also sample size


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Def Wax Pro Edition and Show Edition in Billet Jars


----------

